#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  >  單純找地方發洩寫小說

## 古拉姆

（1）
一個漆黑的夜晚，白色山帽的在寒風若隱若現。

犬熬隻身一人，獨步於萬里雲海。

「事隔多年，恍然昨日。是什麼在敲打我雛時的記憶，為何我的內心會如此彭湃，如此悵然？」犬熬陰鬱地俯瞰大地，他懸於夜空，晚風颯颯拉扯潔白的衣裳。

一名獸戰士拔起劍來，他對著犬熬聲嘶力竭地怒吼，霎時天地撼動，雪花靄靄落下。

「嚴狼。好久不見。你是否還惦記著我。」犬熬咧嘴獰笑，他的眼角泛著淚光。

「我則是還惦記著你，日日夜夜，每分每秒。」犬熬因傷心欲絕而面孔扭曲。

大雪紛飛，而夜是如此地寧靜。

「爸爸！」一名白色幼獸人從一旁的草堆裡微微湊出頭。

「白獸，你怎麼會在這裡！」嚴狼掌心反轉，將劍置於身後。原來嚴狼是幼獸人的父親。

嚴狼加快腳步，湊近氣喘吁吁的孱弱白獸。

「爸爸。我只是想告訴你。放棄吧！」白獸憂傷地勸道，嚴狼面色一變，登時咬牙切齒。

「這種事情能放棄嗎？你是我族僅存的血脈，我也活不久了，這種事情能說放棄嗎？」嚴狼劈頭罵道。

「我只是！我只是不想再離開你！我不想再一次失去父親。」白獸伸出細嫩的手，童稚的臉龐堆滿淚水。

「事已至此，早就沒有回頭路了。」犬熬伸手一揮，天色變動，一幅六芒星圖如水彩般抹於夜空。

嚴狼怒目而視，他惡狠狠地瞪著犬熬。

《我以為一切都還來得及，至少我想彌補一下自己的錯誤。我如曝曬荒野的魚，只能掙扎到死。那些年的淚水，彷彿只是一抹雲煙。》

無數的血海十字從六芒星裡迸發而出，如大雨般傾盆落下。

「危險！」嚴狼用肉身擋住所有的十字，他保護了白獸，卻讓自己奄奄一息。尖刺穿透了嚴狼的身軀，而這一切都被白獸看在眼裡。

「早點認清吧！你我的程度早就相差甚遠。」犬熬冷冷地說道，天空的六芒星再度發紅光。

嚴狼拔劍殺向犬熬，正當縱身跳躍，又一波血紅十字撲殺而來。嚴狼墜落於地，他苟延殘喘地起身，雙手兀自晃動不停。

「已經到極限了，看來我已經老了。」嚴狼衝著犬熬笑道，他嘴角吐出血水。

「你只是太過於愛好和平，導致你本身的能力值退化。」犬熬不以為然地說道，他伸手再施展一術。

「終於找到你了。」灰夜連忙上前擁抱白獸。她是白獸的母親。

「媽....之媽。」白獸看見這種血腥場面，頓時嚇到語無倫次。

「多麼溫馨的場面啊！這樣該有的素材全都齊全了。」犬熬仰頭而望，他喃喃說道：「天地萬物之靈，從滄海、從天上、從遠方、從近處、從深淵、從地獄、從烈火、從荒漠、從夜裡、從白晝，聽吾等之夙願，且聽吾等所獻上之靈。」

「兒子啊。你要好好地活下去。要記住，所有的人類都是邪惡的，你不能相信任何的人類。」灰夜輕撫白獸稚嫩的臉龐，她依依不捨地抱著白獸。

灰夜站了起來，他一步幾回頭地望向白獸。

「來不及了。」灰夜咬牙說道，她慌慌張張地抽起小刀。二話不說，她將鋒刃刺進自己的心臟裡。

「媽媽！」白獸眼睜睜看著這一切發生，自己卻無能為力。淚水不自覺地成了血淚。

灰夜的血水幻化成一汪湖泊，並將白獸捲入。

轟隆的炮火聲震碎了山嶽，一切是這麼地真實，卻又如此地撲朔迷離。

白獸從夢裡驚醒，他的眼角還泛著淚光。

打從白獸被送進人類世界開始算起，這已經是第十年了。這時代的人類生活簡單，並沒有電器的存在。

偶爾會有些獸人經過時空彌留所，前往人類世界經商。不曉得從哪時候開始，人類世界與獸人世界彼此相連，而這似乎能追溯回千年以前的歷史。獸族與人類相處已有千年。

----------


## 古拉姆

「白獸！快點下來。」樓下傳來陣陣的呼喚聲。

「我知道了！別一直催我。」白獸從床上躍起，拉開窗簾，陽光灑進陰暗的閣樓。

白獸看著鏡子，渾身潔白無瑕的毛色有如月亮般皎潔。他比普通人高約一顆頭，體態結實，雖然肌肉沒有特別突兀，卻也相當厚實，而精壯的胳膊上有道傷痕。這道傷痕打從他有記憶以來，就一直在胳膊上。

「快一點！」里昂大聲嚷嚷，他是個人類青年。

在十年前，白獸被血色漩渦捲進奇異的空間裡，等到白獸回神過來時，他已經置身於人類世界。

「好的！」白獸趕緊穿上白襯衫，並且隨便挑一條皮褲。在人類世界裡，人類與獸族有合作的時候，也有戰爭的時候。人類高傲的性格導致兩種族的紛爭不斷。而白獸是少數肯與人類住在同一個屋簷下的獸族。當年白獸無依無靠時，他就是被里昂的人類父母所收養。

「你在慢的話，就趕不上了。」里昂邁開步伐，打算放生白獸，自行先前往參加比賽。

「等等我啊！」白獸梳妝打理後，推開窗戶喊道。

白獸二話不說，索性從窗口跳下。他的雙足因重力而彎曲，骨關節發出喀嚓聲響。

「你再這樣遲早會摔斷腿。」里昂無奈地說道。他湊近攙扶起白獸。

白獸高過里昂兩顆頭，同時里昂的體格也顯得瘦弱。

「兄弟啊！我們獸類可不是省油的燈，跳樓就跟下樓梯一樣簡單。況且這才二樓而已。」白獸咧嘴燦笑，他摸摸里昂的頭，登時拔腿就跑。

「我跟你說過了！我最討厭別人摸我頭了。」里昂怒道，瞬時追了上去。

「你這軟腳蝦，你跑不贏我的。」白獸調侃說道，他直奔向競技場。

里昂的父母是射箭場的管理員，他們的家族歷代都是神射手。由於興趣使然，他們家族創辦射箭團會，並且以射箭場的相關事業維生。

里昂的父親是威斯卡，而母親是吉兒。他們倆都是箭術精湛的神射手。

威斯卡為了促進射箭的普及率，他時常推廣射箭運動，並且舉辦射箭比賽。

有時政府為了訓練士兵，會特別恭請威斯卡來任職軍事教官。

「你的體能退步了啊！」白獸不以為然地說道。里昂氣喘如牛，他上氣不接下氣地罵道：「你以為我是野獸啊！你這隻小白兔。」

「至少我這隻小白兔跑得過你。」白獸再次數落里昂一番，他環抱住里昂，並且輕而易舉地高舉過胸。

「你想做什麼？」里昂慌張地手腳亂甩，而白獸則是肆無忌憚地走進競技場。

「快點放我下來！」里昂面紅耳赤地怒道。

「好啦好啦。」白獸調皮地道歉，伸舌沿著嘴角舔了舔。

競技場位於城鎮的邊界，因此鄰近樹林。平常這裡也會有射箭同好來打獵。

里昂趕緊換上射箭服裝，他興致勃勃地站在射箭台。眾人的目光落於射箭台的眾多選手身上。

「這次我一定要拿冠軍。」里昂胸有成竹地說道，他拉緊弓弦，測試弓的軟硬程度。

「你去年也這麼說的。」白獸批上紅色長袍，他捲起袖子，並扣起鈕釦。。

「那是去年！」里昂忿忿然說道。

「你去年也這麼說的。」白獸再一計回馬槍，不偏不倚地刺中里昂的要害。

「你別烏鴉嘴！」里昂作勢要痛毆白獸，他伸出拳頭的當下，立時被白獸制伏住。白獸硬生生地以掌敵拳，化解了里昂的拳擊。

「你另一隻手還拿著弓箭，我看你就別勉強了。」白獸笑道，他拉進里昂，並且送給他一個溫暖的懷抱。

「比賽加油。」白獸和藹地說道，他隨手拍拍里昂的背脊。

「你別烏鴉嘴。每次都被你唱衰。」里昂咧嘴笑道。

「你有實力就不怕被人唱衰。」白獸辯解道。

「你不是人類。」里昂笑道，他推開毛茸茸的白獸。

「有差嗎？」白獸拍拍胸膛，最後再打理一遍紅袍。

白獸前往中央講台，他進行比賽前的開場祝賀致辭。原來白獸在這十年來，都被當地居民當成是吉祥物，同時白獸也莫名其妙成為了射箭場的代言人。

「各位朋友，各位同好，感謝各位共襄盛舉一年一度的射箭大會。我們今年共有一百名參賽者。這些參賽者來自世界各地，有人類也有獸類。我們知道這些年來，參賽者付出無數的代價，犧牲無數的時間，滴下許多辛勞的汗水和淚水，只為了爭取這份難能可貴的殊榮。我們先來為各位參賽者鼓掌！」白獸清清嗓門，高舉雙手來帶動現場觀眾們鼓掌。

「首先，比賽分成三個回合。第一回合是打靶，總共有十發。第二回合是障礙賽，參賽者必須一邊移動奔跑，一邊瞄準靶心。第三回合是最困難的，也就是活體射箭。我們主辦人會準備100隻鴿子。每隻鴿子身上都有號碼衣。每個參賽者都有屬於自己的編號。只要把自己編號的鴿子給射下來，就算得分。」白獸輕咳一聲，咧嘴獰笑說道：「但如果你的鴿子被別人射了下來，你也只能自認倒楣。」

「其實這場比賽的關鍵是第三回合，前面兩個回合根本就只是熱身。」白獸暗暗地想道。

「讓我們歡迎這場盛會吧！」白獸咧嘴咆哮，天地響起颯颯狼嗥聲。在場群眾受到狼嗥的鼓舞，紛紛熱烈鼓掌叫好，現場人聲鼎沸。

----------


## 白雨云

老實說,剛開始看時,我有些......一頭霧水.
  不過從第二章開始,透過文字的描述,故事中的世界觀彷彿簾幕被拉開般呈現在我眼前.對角色間互動的生動刻劃也讓讓讀者能夠很快的進入狀況.
  我一直很喜歡對人與獸人之間親密,友善互動的描寫,那彷彿展示著一個理想:一個能接納他人不同的人,一個能包容差異的社會......
  總的來說,這篇小說到目前為止已經成功引起了讀者的好奇與期待,我期待著隨後故事的發展能帶來疑問的解答,新穎的視野或情感的觸碰......總之就是求後續啦(笑),你已經成功讓讀者腦中浮現"後來呢?"這三個字了w
  在此留言以表支持與期待,懇請賜我後續啊~如果留言中有任何不妥之處,還請賜教,我會盡力改善的.

----------

